# Hawthorne Transformation



## robertc (Mar 31, 2017)

In 2013 I was at an estate auction and was able to purchase this bike at a very reasonable amount. I could tell it was pre-war with several newer add-ons. The bike had been painted blue and all of the chrome parts had been painted silver. Through the help of the cabe members we identified the frame as a 1935 Hawthorne. Knowing a lot was wrong with this bike I decided to take it on as a long term project. The first step was to break the bike down and see what I had to work with. Using paint strippers, I wanted to take the frame down to the original paint but unfortunately previous owners had striped the frame to bear metal before painting it blue. Using a wire brush I stripped the silver from the chrome parts which revealed for the most part decent chrome. The frame now became the problem. Do I paint it and have a shiny new looking frame with old parts or go another route. I decided to chemically rust the frame using Birchwood Casey’s Gun Barrel Browning solution. I had a power coating facility put the frame in their baking oven and heat it to 225 degrees and apply the solution. The finish turned out amazing. (I always have the option of painting the frame in the future if I decide to) I was able to brown the tank by heating it in my household oven. Next was to locate the era correct parts. The Stainless Steel rainguard fenders was the first item that I acquire followed by the seat, dropstand and clip, headbadge, tank and rack. I want to thank all of the cabers who assisted with the parts, Tpender3, RustyK, ratrodz, Mybluevw and hopefully I didn’t miss anyone. It may not be 100% correct and I guess it may be classified as a rat however I’m happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice job....appreciate you sharing the technique that you used.


----------



## robertc (Apr 1, 2017)

Here is a couple more photos a little closer up.





Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------

